

Ask YC: What are your best SEO resources? - jmorin007

Please post what you have found to be the best resources for SEO.
======
showerst
<http://www.SeoBook.com> is probably my favorite, great signal to noise ratio.

<http://www.slightlyshadyseo.com> is a less frequent poster, but gives a lot
of good gray/black hat stuff that you should at least understand, even if you
don't use it.

<http://www.seomoz.com> is the obvious one, although most of thier content is
more beginner oriented.

<http://www.sphinn.com> is the digg-style seo site, and tends to have about
10% useful content (IMHO).

------
inovica
My best resources are my best competitors :P Just being slightly cheeky here,
but in some respects its true. The people who are at the top for the keywords
I want to be - you can learn from their sites, how they're built, how they
utilise the keywords, who links into them and how its done. This has helped us
considerably

~~~
jamescoops
yeah <http://www.backlinkwatch.com/index.php> is a good way of checking out
how your competitors build their rankings

------
sgoraya
The following two sites have provided me with several great nuggets of
information regarding SEO

<http://www.shoemoney.com/>

<http://www.seomoz.org/blog>

~~~
jamescoops
the best advice from shoeomoney was not to worry too much about the indepth
SEO stuff - 99% of SEO is keyword research, inbound links, title tag, H1 tag,
URL ... the rest doesnt really matter if you are building a valuable service
rather than trying to spam google in ultra-competitive keyword areas (travel,
finance, electronics etc)

------
s3graham
I don't have experience with this myself, but focusing on not sucking seems
like the #1 best resource. Perhaps that's slower/too slow though.

~~~
webwright
Take two web sites/services that don't suck. Add SEO to one and watch the
difference. It's staggering.

But, in a way-- you're right. One of the most important things about SEO is
links-- which requires you to be worth linking to.

------
aberbery
Most of already posted resources are great for learning seo tricks. And the
best one for tracking results of your optimization is
<http://www.semonics.com> With this I'm able to track hundreds of keywords.

------
petercooper
WebmasterWorld.com by a pretty long shot. I even subscribed for a while. It's
the only place I know where the more "silent" SEO people actually spill their
techniques every now and then. A lot of the other forums tend to be attention
seekers who give good tips but they're keeping most of the gold for
themselves.

------
Kyle2008
A searchable directory of resources serious webmasters need for their day to
day web mastering, with emphasis on quality and usefulness. =========== Kyle
<http://www.widecircles.co>

------
iamyoohoo
In addition to the standard ones mentioned below (seobook, seomoz etc) - you
should go check out bluehatseo.com wolf-howl.com stuntdubl.com
<http://www.jimboykin.com/index.php>

------
konsl
<http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/> is good to watch

you should use this: <http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/>

------
rms
<http://forums.digitalpoint.com> are ok.

Are there any good SEO forums that are free? Or any that are worth paying for?

------
goofygrin
My old boss swore by the guy at seofaststart.com

I read the ebook (free) and it seems straight forward enough.

------
ubudesign
This is good free tool <http://webceo.cbarker.ws/>

------
loumf
<http://seologs.com>

